# ISO perogi with cottage cheese filling recipe



## geri (Aug 4, 2003)

Hello Iam new to this signt and looking forward to getting to know all of you.

Would anyone have a receipe for Pierogi filled with a cottage cheese filling.I had them as a youngster and would like to make them.

I appreciate any help I may receive.


----------



## esther (Aug 5, 2003)

hey geri, welcome. i did a quick search for you on google and i found this site. the address should take you straight to a page with the recipe that you want, with other alternate filling recipes.
www.recipecottage.com/polish/pierogis13.html
good luck
if you dont want that one, there are countless others you can access through doing a search on google.


----------



## geri (Aug 5, 2003)

*Receipes*

Hello Esther,
Thank you for letting me know about the Pierogi receipes that you found
I sure appreciate your help.
It was so good to hear from you.

Have a great day and again thank you
Geri


----------



## esther (Aug 6, 2003)

hey no probs, geri! just trying to help   
so basically, the amount of recipes available on the web is just phenomenal. just log onto a good search engine and you can find whatever you want.


----------



## David Cottrell (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, Thanks to everyone who beat me back to DC - here is another link, Dumpling Recipe - Pirohy, Pyrohy, Perogie, Pierogie but one thing for sure if CharlieD recommends it it's good.

Somehow we all of a sudden have three threads going about pierohy stuff - Anyone from administration consider combining them somewhere as Charlie suggested? Thanks for asking Geri.


----------



## Grandma Rose (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know if you have gotten your recipe for a cottage cheese filling but I have one that came from my mother-inlaw. It is an old one;
     1 pkg. of dry cottage cheese
      dash of cinnamon
       pinch of salt
       2 or 3 eggs
       Mix together and put in your dough that has been cut to size.
        About a tsp if using the regular size.
  In our family we cut large ones, that way you get more filling then dough.
      Hope that helps Grandma Rose


----------



## flukx (Apr 2, 2008)

Also - mixing cottage/cream cheese with mashed potatoes is a great (and traditional, its called Pierogi Ruskie) filling.


----------



## TheCook (Oct 30, 2008)

Pierogi sa bardzo dobre!


----------



## LAJ (Feb 13, 2011)

I use Farmers cheese. That is what Kowalski bakery uses in MIchigan,


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 13, 2011)

I make Polish farmers cheese as made by my Polish Grandma, I bring full fat cows or goats milk to the boil squeeze in lemon juice, stir take off the heat, drain off the whey then put the curds into my muslin strainer for 24 hrs.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

Bolas,
sounds exceptional...


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 24, 2011)

I also make farmer's cheese but i do not boil the milk, I only hit it up. And sometimes I use yougurt instead of lemon juice, taste more naturl to me.


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 24, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> I also make farmer's cheese but i do not boil the milk, I only hit it up. And sometimes I use yougurt instead of lemon juice, taste more naturl to me.



Is yougurt  (yogurt) Kashruth?


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 24, 2011)

What do you mean by yogurt Kashruth?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 24, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Is yougurt  (yogurt) Kashruth?



Why wouldn't it be? It isn't made with rennet like commercial cottage cheese.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 24, 2011)

As far as why it wouldn't be there are actually a lot of reasons why. Main one there is no kosher supervision. But otherwise there are a lot kosher yogurts on the market. As the matter of fact probaly half of them are.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would really like a nice recipe for sauerkraut filling. We make sauerkraut and I make perogies (potato-bacon-cheese), but I'd like a nice filling using sauerkraut.


----------



## David Cottrell (Feb 25, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I would really like a nice recipe for sauerkraut filling. We make sauerkraut and I make perogies (potato-bacon-cheese), but I'd like a nice filling using sauerkraut.


 
A real quick, not flippant answer is to make some sourkraut, or use it from a package and modify just like you would normally eat it. Rinse or not rinse as you like, etc. Use exactly what you like in the vereneky (perogie) and you got it. You just don't want it swimming in liquid because it has to stay inside the dumpling after all.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 25, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I would really like a nice recipe for sauerkraut filling. We make sauerkraut and I make perogies (potato-bacon-cheese), but I'd like a nice filling using sauerkraut.


Serbiankraut, you will need a big plastic bucket with a lid, put salt on the bottom then a hard white cabbage and some dried corn, more salt, repeat till 3/4 full, put a board with weights ontop then close the lid, leave outside through 3 cold winter months.


----------



## letscook (Feb 25, 2011)

I make saurkraut filling and a potato, cheese using cottage cheese.

When I make kapusta I will use that for a filling also

my saurkraut filling is just saute onions ,black pepper, garlic, add saurkraut and add sour cream till all is blended well,   I don't add salt till the end as saurkraut is salty, so taste first


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks--are you using homemade sauerkraut or "canned" sauerkraut?


----------



## letscook (Feb 25, 2011)

I used canned - My dad does make his own, but i like the can as if is crisper and holds up well.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah, you haven't tasted my DH's homemade sauerkraut. It stays crisp. We make "sauerkraut" pizza. We take a slice of homemade bread, toast it, top it with homemade spaghetti sauce, sauerkraut, and moz. cheese, nuke it for about a minute...one of our favorite "too lazy to cook" lunches/light dinners.


----------



## letscook (Feb 26, 2011)

his saukerkraut is really good - I love it for everything else but for some reason - I like the can one for my perogies. - Don't know why ! I probably should try it again maybe it was just me. His makes great pork and kraut dinner, Rubens, and kapusta.
mmm need to make now perogies, kiebasa and kapusta dinner with all this talk of saurkraut. 
I do use kapusta sometimes for a filling, thats my moms favorite.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah, the crisp sauerkraut is the best. This is what you do to make pirogy fillings.

Lightly squiz the juice out of the cabbage. If there is some it is not a big problem. Sauté some diced onion in a pan, add sauerkraut, salt and pepper to taste. Cook until the cabbage is soft and is somewhat brownish in color.
Put it into fine mash colander, let it drain. You do not want liquid, otherwise it will sip thru, and the filling will come out during cooking. That is just that simple.


----------

